

Building Software Systems at Google (Jeffery Dean) - drallison
http://ee380.stanford.edu/permlinks/101110-Dean.html

======
catechu
Useful presentation, though I don't know how reliant Google still is on
MapReduce for search.

There's a slide in there "Numbers Everyone Should Know" that deserves its
title -- things like 10,000,000ns for a disk seek.

------
drallison
A Stanford Computer Science Distinguished Computer Science lecture.

